# DIY Squeeze chute dolly



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone made a wheel kit to move there squeeze chute with? We have a tarter and want to make it mobile but they want 1800$ for there wheel kit. Looking for ideas\

Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Quick attach plate


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

That would a great idea unfortunately none of our loaders a quick attach.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

ive got the formost, but am in the same situation. if i ever get time i'm certain i can buy coupler, 2 wheel hubs with stub axles, 2 tires with wheels and build rest for 1/4 the price.

until then, i either move with tractor or move cows to where it is


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

An option https://www.agrisupply.com/cattle-chute-trailer-frame/p/22029/

If you have a set of good pallet forks you can move it that way.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

swall01 said:


> ive got the formost, but am in the same situation. if i ever get time i'm certain i can buy coupler, 2 wheel hubs with stub axles, 2 tires with wheels and build rest for 1/4 the price.
> 
> until then, i either move with tractor or move cows to where it is


Definitely can build one cheaper just have to figure our what i want to use for the frame, and get the time. we have been moving with the tractor also but picking it up by chain is a pain.



BWfarms said:


> An option https://www.agrisupply.com/cattle-chute-trailer-frame/p/22029/
> 
> If you have a set of good pallet forks you can move it that way.


Wish we had good pallet forks and a quick attach, That is the next purchase on the list when funds allow.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If the quick attach is the next purchase, why not spend the money there rather than wheels and a frame?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Keep looking around. I found one almost new, factory made for $100. Owner did not know what it was. Had to adapt the way it hooked up to our chute. Nothing to one really and would have been simple enough to make if you had one to pattern by..


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

We want a quick attach but wife (boss) says we don’t need it that much now the squeeze chute is priority. ????????‍♂ I keep looking around Craigslist and such but nothing so far so probably gonna build.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

You do know there are 3 point pallet forks on the market? They are rather reasonably priced new and I'm sure can be had for almost nothing used because they are not popular.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well we engineered a system to move it around the barn using trailer jacks from harbor freight


----------

